# Look what I got to hack into this sunny afternoon :)



## RocknRoll (Apr 16, 2013)

My soap cutter is a ROCKSTAR... thanks Bud


----------



## Mindyw86 (Apr 16, 2013)

Those are all absolutely stunning! I know you are glad to have finally cut them!


----------



## christinak (Apr 16, 2013)

HEAVEN.  What else can I say?


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 16, 2013)

Mindyw86 said:


> Those are all absolutely stunning! I know you are glad to have finally cut them!


 Thank you! I was sooo glad to finally recieve it! I was sorta stressing out about the soap getting too hard but in the end it all worked out


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 16, 2013)

I so glad for you that your soap cutter fiasco is over!  LOL!  Your stacks of soap bars look great!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 16, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> I so glad for you that your soap cutter fiasco is over!  LOL!  Your stacks of soap bars look great!


 I'm so happy too! three weeks was the longest strech EVER to wait to cut soap. NEVER. AGAIN.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Apr 16, 2013)

Awesome!  I bet it was fun going thru that many soaps!  Can't wait til I can justify the cost of a bud cutter!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 16, 2013)

so I take it you are a firm believer in Bud's soap cutters. HUH?


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 16, 2013)

Mommysoaper said:


> Awesome!  I bet it was fun going thru that many soaps!  Can't wait til I can justify the cost of a bud cutter!


 It was fun..and liberating lol!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 16, 2013)

Moonshea Botanicals said:


> so I take it you are a firm believer in Bud's soap cutters. HUH?


 I am. I have his 1 1/4" cutter too, it was the first one I started out with. I should have known better than to stray and get one somewhere else but at least we ALL learned from this mistake! I like the tank cutter too judging from the pictures, but I prefer the look and feel of the wood but most importantly, I'd rather support an Etsy carpenter than a big company any day


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 16, 2013)

Yay for the rockin' soap cutter and finally FINALLY being able to cut your soaps. Wheeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## dcornett (Apr 16, 2013)

Your round soaps are adorable!! Love the impressions!


----------



## SoapPapaw (Apr 16, 2013)

Very glad you got the cutter you wanted. Why not a picture of it?


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Apr 16, 2013)

those are seriously some great looking round soaps , and the swirls in them looks well fitted . nice work/ btw , the prints on the outside of the bars makes them memorable


----------



## dianne70 (Apr 16, 2013)

Glad it all worked out for you...wish we had a "Bud" here in Australia!!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 17, 2013)

SoapPapaw said:


> Very glad you got the cutter you wanted. Why not a picture of it?


 That's a good question, I'll have to do that! lol


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 17, 2013)

/me claps. yay for cutter arriving! How long after it arrived did it take you to tear in and get started? 

*teases RR with a Soaper's Anonymous Card... nah you don't want it anyway*


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 17, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> /me claps. yay for cutter arriving! How long after it arrived did it take you to tear in and get started?
> 
> *teases RR with a Soaper's Anonymous Card... nah you don't want it anyway*


 Ha ha! Only a few minutes, my heart was racing!! :crazy:


----------



## Badger (Apr 17, 2013)

I am so glad your cutter arrived!!  Yours soaps look lovely as always!  Great to see you back in business


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 17, 2013)

Woot!!! Looking good lady!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Apr 17, 2013)

Your round soaps are stunning. Hmmmm... feel an inspiration coming on...;-)


----------



## BananaBee (Apr 17, 2013)

Your soaps look awesome and i'd really like to see a pic of that brilliant cutter!


----------



## 2lilboots (Apr 17, 2013)

So glad you finally were able to cut your soaps!  They look wonderful!


----------



## WallFlower (Apr 17, 2013)

Woo hoo! Look at all that pretty soap! *drools*


----------



## liafrank (Apr 17, 2013)

Cutting the soap may be my favorite part of soapmaking. I imagine having loaf upon loaf to cut would have been fun.


----------



## DottieF. (Apr 17, 2013)

Your soaps are lovely!! Could you please post a link to Bud's soap cutters?


----------



## deg195 (Apr 17, 2013)

OH WOW- These are great!!! You must be in soap heaven!!!


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 17, 2013)

So guys, here is a link to Buds etsy shop for those of you who were wondering where I got my soap cutter. This one is for the 1 1/4" cutter. My new one is 1" (not shown but basically the same cutter) I love it!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/100417445/mod-2-solid-oak-baltic-birch-hdpe-soap?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## Jonesgirl (Apr 17, 2013)

how do you get the pattern edge on the round soaps?
these are soo lovely


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 17, 2013)

Jonesgirl said:


> how do you get the pattern edge on the round soaps?
> these are soo lovely


 Thank you. I used a silicone embossing matt. All I did was slip it inside my mold!


----------



## Ancel (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful! Are you posting a cut pic of your Garden of Eden soap? please??


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 17, 2013)

Here it is! It's the only picture I have taken so far, but i will take more asap. Only thing that was disappointing was the red line of jojoba beads didnt show up. Maybe once I start using it, they will.  roblem:


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 17, 2013)

Ancel said:


> Beautiful! Are you posting a cut pic of your Garden of Eden soap? please??


 There's more details about cutting this soap here:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f22/edens-grace-gardeners-soap-33907/


----------

